# new coder needs help with PIP reduction - I need opinions for CPT and ICD9



## ggparker14 (Jun 10, 2011)

I need opinions for CPT and ICD9 codes for reduction of PIP joint dislocation. The radiology report states "there is a complete dislocation of the proximal interphalangeal joint. A small, fracture fragment is visualized involving the head of the proximal phalanx, may represent a small fracture".  

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 10, 2011)

We would need the documentation for the reduction.  You can't code that service based on the radiology report.


----------

